# ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2 failed ...

## Todie77

Hallo,

nachdem ich KDE installiert habe, habe ich festgestelt, das der X-server noch fehlt. Auch hier komme ich leider nicht weiter.

Was mache ich bei fehlenden ebuilds ?

emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-driver/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2".
> 
> emerge: searching for similar names..

 

build-log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2
> 
> [32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo
> ...

 

emerge --info =x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.9.46 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38-gentoo-r1 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Todie77 wrote:*   

> Was mache ich bei fehlenden ebuilds ?
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-driver/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2".
> ...

  Deine Eingabe auf Tippfehler überprüfen ;)

(es fehlt das s bei drivers)

Zu dem fehlgeschlagenen build von =x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2 

Ich vermute das diese stable Version noch nicht kompatibel mit deiner vermutlich installierten xorg-server-1.10 Version ist...

Aber, brauchst du diesen Treiber den wirklich?

Soweit mir bekannt wird er nur für sehr alte ATI mach64 Grafikarten benötigt, hast du wirklich noch so eine in deinem Rechner?

Du scheinst aber auch nicht die VIDEO_CARDS="..." Variable in der make.conf gesetzt zu haben, und dann wird eben versucht alle verfügbaren Video Treiber zu installieren, egal ob du sie wirklich brauchst...

Vorschlag:

Schaue mit einem 

```
# lspci | grep VGA
```

 was du für einen Grafik-Chipsatz im Rechner hast, und setze dann passend dein(e) benötigten Treiber mit der VIDEO_CARDS Variable, dann wird auch nur der wirklich benötigte Treiber installiert.

Nutze am besten das X Server Configuration HOWTO

PS: Nutze für Shell Ausgaben und Konfigurationsdateien hier im Forum doch bitte die Code Tags, statt Quote

Eine Shell zitiert man i.d.R nicht, und zudem sollte die Formatierung dann auch besser erhalten bleiben.

----------

## Josef.95

Noch mal kurz zu dem =xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2 Treiber

Siehe zb auch Bug 356985

Vermutlich sollte er sich mit dem aktuellen stable xorg-server-1.9 bauen lassen.

Entziehe hierfür eventuell einfach dem xorg-server Paket das ~x86 Keyword 

```
# echo "x11-base/xorg-server -~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

Baue dann den xorg-server neu.

Denke nach dem downgrade des xorg-servers dann auch daran die schon installierten x11-drivers passend für die xorg-server-1.9 Version neu zu übersetzen (das ist wegen dem ABI Wechsel nötig) 

```
# emerge -av --oneshot $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)
```

Das ganze ist aber nur nötig wenn du wirklich den xf86-video-mach64 Treiber benötigst.

----------

## Todie77

Danke für die Hilfe, aber ich kann nicht mehr, bin total entnervt. Gentoo ist nichts für mich, bin hoffnunglos überfordert. Tapse im System rum wie ein Blinder in einer fremden Stadt. Das ist eindeutig nur was für Informatiker o.ä.

Bin schon zwei Wochen dran und habe noch nicht mal KDE zu laufen gebracht. Ich kehre zurück zu Ubuntu. Bye !

----------

## Josef.95

Hehehe, so schnell wird hier normalerweise aber nicht aufgegeben... :Wink: 

Ne im ernst:

So wie ich in einem anderen Thread von dir mitbekommen habe hattest du wohl bei der Installation gleich den testing Zweig global mit freigeschaltet (das ist der ACCEPT_KEYWORDS Eintrag in deiner make.conf) und damit ist  man als Gentoo Neuling sicher meist erst mal überfordert.

Normal kann man im Gentoo fast alles wieder hinbiegen, doch ein Downgrade von testing zurück auf stable ist nicht so ohne weiteres möglich..

Eventuell magst du es bei Zeiten ja noch mal mit dem normal empfohlenen stable Zweig probieren...?!

(wenn ja, dann fange am besten noch mal mit einer Neuinstallation an und bleibe damit im stabilen Zweig)

/edit:

Und auch das gesetzte

CONFIG_PROTECT="" 

ist i.d.R nicht das was man will. Damit schaltest du den gesamten Schutz der Konfigurationsdateien ab...

Ich denke du hast bei der Installation deines Systems (vermutlich unbewusst) einige Fehler gemacht...

Ich würde dir empfehlen generell nur solche Settings zu setzen wo du genau weißt was sie bewirken, alles andere sollte man ansonsten erst mal so bei den Defaults belassen.

Viel Erfolg

----------

